# Neck to body join on a bouzouki



## Brian guitar man (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi 
I'm making a carved top bouzouki and I'm at the stage where I'm joining neck to body. I'm using a neck join that Bob Benedetto uses for his archtop guitars, but I've, well, got it wrong, to put it politely. Before I go and start the neck again, can anyone suggest anything that would help in terms of a routing jig for a dovetail mortise and tenon joint? I'm losing faith in myself here and need to start seeing some light at the end of this tunnel.
Just advice on making the jig would be a start, but if anyone knows where I can get one ready made, all the better. Most sites I've checked feature jigs that the makers have made themselves. 
Regards for now

Brian


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Why not make up a jig in MDF and buy a dovetailed router bit if you have router. Here is your starter for 10.
STEWMAC.COM : Acoustic Neck Joint Routing Templates

Saw and chisel are an alternative. I generally make a jig/template if I am to make multiple items. There are loads of similar jigs on the internet and youtube, but you need to practice. I favour bolting the neck to the neck block. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Brian and welcome!

Stewmac is an excellent site, but I'll give you another place to look, Wealden Tools in the UK who maka a sliding dovetail cutter for guitar building as well as providing a handy sheet on using these cutters.

Good luck with your guitar building

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

That's handy for us.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Brian

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Brian guitar man (Aug 1, 2011)

*Bouzouki neck join*



jw2170 said:


> G'day Brian
> 
> Welcome to the router forum.
> 
> Thank you for joining us


Hi James,
Thanks for the welcome.
I hope to learn lots on this forum, and anything I can contribute, I hope, will help others.

B


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 11, 2009)

When its complete will you play a tune for us? Everybody say OPA!


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Most luthiers make these mortise dovetail joints by hand with saw and chisels. Using a router complicates the work. If you're only making one, that is. If you're going to make 5, make a jig of plexiglass and use a router like Stewmac.com shows.


----------



## Sutherland Guitars (Mar 11, 2012)

Brian guitar man said:


> Hi
> I'm making a carved top bouzouki and I'm at the stage where I'm joining neck to body. I'm using a neck join that Bob Benedetto uses for his archtop guitars, but I've, well, got it wrong, to put it politely. Before I go and start the neck again, can anyone suggest anything that would help in terms of a routing jig for a dovetail mortise and tenon joint? I'm losing faith in myself here and need to start seeing some light at the end of this tunnel.
> Just advice on making the jig would be a start, but if anyone knows where I can get one ready made, all the better. Most sites I've checked feature jigs that the makers have made themselves.
> Regards for now
> ...


Go to Stewmac.com or lmii.com I think its Stewmac has the jigs you need. That's where I purchased mine


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I believe most acoustic guitars like Martin, etc., use a tapered dovetail joint. You would have to make a very accurate template for the bushing on the router to guide the bit precisely, and then the neck tenon would have match & mate precisely too. Or the neck would not fully seat, or might be skewed or angled incorrectly. My 2 cents, YMMV.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am making a strumstick and the long neck is drilled, and split to form the sides. An all in one, no neck joints.http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Strumstick/PICT0468.jpg


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A little more progress.http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Strumstick/PICT0477.jpg


----------

